# JDBC Cursor



## märliprinz (2. Nov 2005)

Ich habe vom Chef eine Aufgabe bekommen ein kleines Testprogramm in JAVA zu erstellen.

JDBC-Unterstützung von Cursor mit Vor- und Rückwärtsnavigation ausprobieren.

Ich soll herausfinden ob es verschiedene Implementationen gibt (z.B. Support des Blätterns durch die Datenbank oder Support durch den JDBC-Treiber)


-Weiss jemand welcher JDBC-Treiber das Blättern unterstützt?

-Hat jemand vieleicht eine solche Aufgabe schon gelöst?


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Nov 2005)

für welche Datenbank?

so aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen: fast alle 

Wenn du mit Blättern aber Paging meinst (d.h. jeweils 50 Rows vorwärts oder rückwärts, dann würd ich sagen: fast keine)


----------



## märliprinz (2. Nov 2005)

_Zum Beispiel: Man erstelle eine einfache Tabelle (z.B. tbl_person mit den Feldern ID, Name und Vorname)..._

Ich gebe diese Abfrage ein: SELECT * FROM tbl_person;

und so wie ich meinen Chef verstanden habe, möchte er, dass ich eine JAVA-Klasse erstelle die zwischen den Datensätzen navigiert (Cursor rauf, runter oder auf eine bzw. mehrere beliebige/n Zeile/n die man braucht, zeigt)... ???:L


----------



## märliprinz (3. Nov 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> für welche Datenbank?



hmm ich denke mit irgend einer DB... spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Nov 2005)

also was sollst du tun?

praktisch jede DB unterstützt einen sog. CURSOR auf einem Ergebnis

und fast immer haben die verfügbaren JDBC Treiber dann sog. "scrollable" Resultsets

also schreib ihm halt eine solche Klasse


----------



## märliprinz (4. Nov 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also was sollst du tun?



Ich soll eine JAVA-Klasse erstellen welche blättert.



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> praktisch jede DB unterstützt einen sog. CURSOR auf einem Ergebnis
> 
> und fast immer haben die verfügbaren JDBC Treiber dann sog. "scrollable" Resultsets



Kannst Du mir sagen welchen Treiber? Denkst Du MYSQL unterstützt das?


----------

